# An Interesting Sentence



## LarryCook (Apr 28, 2006)

Coordinated by Kerrville Solid Rock Church, the two-day event is expected to draw churchgoers county-wide with the goal of spreading the Gospel.

From: Link To Article (may require free registration)
By Carlina Villalpando
The Daily Times 

Published April 28, 2006


----------

